# One Day Only! 25% Off Facebook Fan Appreciation Sale



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

One Day Only! 25% Off Facebook Fan Appreciation Sale​


Exclusive for Spirit Halloween Facebook Fans​


----------



## bfrd22 (Oct 4, 2011)

Note extended to the 11th for Canadians Only due to the Holliday. Showed on the Facebook page.

Andy


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And for those of us that don't do Facebook? Guess we're just screwed huh? And redeemable IN STORE ONLY? Not at MY Spirit it's not because they haven't even finished setting up the damn place & didn't have the prop I wanted out to buy so, yeah, not bothering with Spirit any more this year.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm also getting very tired of all the Facebook only promotions, gotta wonder just how much of a kickback they're getting by not offering coupons and contest prizes outside of FB.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm on FB and have yet to use any of the coupons. I just don't see the savings with only 25% off. The markup at Spirit is pretty bad with only some original items.


----------

